# Altec Lancing VS 2621 vs F&D A520 vs Edifier C2



## AryaInk (Dec 19, 2012)

Still searching for a good 2.1 speaker system.

I own Altec Lancing VS 2621 so want something better then it, was suggested F&D A520 and read good reviews about Edifer C2. They are of different price segment alright, but if the difference in quality of sound for both music and movies is worth it, I don't mind paying 3.5 for it.

Would love to hear from you.


----------



## rajinder2kin (Dec 20, 2012)

go for F&D A520. May get for 1900/- from market


----------



## AryaInk (Dec 20, 2012)

rajinder2kin said:


> go for F&D A520. May get for 1900/- from market


Reasoning ?


----------

